# Recommend a wolf collar?



## Halador (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm new to the site and am still figuring it out but I wanted to say hello and ask a quick question of the members.

My family has a small farm just outside of our city and in the last few weeks our Great Pyrenees has been getting into it with some coyotes that have been hanging around the property at night. I was wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a good wolf/coyote collar? 
Maybe even one without spikes if there are any that you guys would trust. Our dog is a very good guard, but she's dumb as a bag of hammers otherwise and I'm a little worried she might accidentally hurt herself (or one of her bestfriend farm cats) somehow with spikes.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I've never bought any myself but here are a couple I know with LGDs: https://www.mightypineacres.com/?fb...JQ48D6YbVf4bUXwD05jU_AsksrXADtW5gaN94_5xzsDxQ

http://www.emsofflivestockcompany.com/index.html


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is a collar. My dogs would come running up and stab me with the spikes. They always want to rub up against our legs.


----------



## Halador (Jun 15, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Now that is a collar. My dogs would come running up and stab me with the spikes. They always want to rub up against our legs.


Yeah. That was port of my consideration too. Ours thinks she is a lap dog no matter how big she gets.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

There are also ones sans spikes. https://www.mightypineacres.com/shield.html.


----------



## Halador (Jun 15, 2020)

Thank you altair, those are exactly the sort of thing of which I was thinking!


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Are you dealing with coyotes or Wolves?? The solid plated collar will work fine for the coyote but if I had a huge wolf problem it would be the spiked collar. It is very similar to what is used in parts of Europe where wolves are a huge problem.


----------



## Halador (Jun 15, 2020)

We get wolves very occasionally, but it's mostly coyotes around my area. Up until now they never posed a problem, but It seems like we've got a pack of them trying to move in.


----------

